# New moderator for the Women's Health Issues forum



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I would very much like to welcome Kathy â€œkazzy3â€ as our new Forum Moderator for the Womenâ€™s Health Issues forum.Kathy has had IBS for many years. She has been a member of the IBS Group for several years and enjoys reading and answering postings.Iâ€™m delighted that the Womenâ€™s forum has a dedicated moderator.Jeff


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Jeffrey, hi:Just letting you know something which has been frustrating me, and which actually "cuts a swath" across several of your topics, including Fibromyalgia, Womens Issues, Diarrhea, etc.The issue, which IMO is *grossly* under-acknowledged is:*Computer monitors role in causing a multitude of symptoms and conditions.*If you check out many of the links (including surveys & grassroots testimonials) linked to the below site, you'll get an idea of the gravity of this issue.*WHAT'S SO RIDICULOUS IS THAT IT'S TAKING PLACE IN THESE SO-CALLED "MODERN" TIMES - YET AS MENTIONED ON THE SITE - IT'S THE MODERN-DAY VERSION OF "DRINKING FROM LEAD CUPS IN SO-CALLED PRIMITIVE TIMES"*.See links & survey on this site:http://www.freewebs.com/eclectives/monitorpain.htm


----------

